# Best guides to historicism



## RamistThomist (Nov 13, 2016)

What are the best guides to historicism, including both text and audio?


----------



## ZackF (Nov 14, 2016)

Historicism...are you having trouble sleeping?


----------



## ZackF (Nov 14, 2016)

ReformedReidian said:


> What are the best guides to historicism, including both text and audio?



Never mind! I've just noticed that this was on the eschatology list. I first thought you meant the philosophical school of thought.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not sure if it will be finished at this point, but Dr. Dilday started a series on Revelation from a historicist perspective. I listened to the first 10-15 sermons and they're very helpful and carefully done. If nothing else, the first sermon or two has a good introduction to the topic and has many recommendations of resources.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...rcnova&subsetcat=series&subsetitem=Revelation


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not in a position to evaluate what is "the best." 

The late F.N. Lee wrote on historicism. I think there are a few hundred messages of his on Sermon Audio as well, perhaps including some on this topic. There are probably several other speakers on Sermon Audio, including the aforementioned Dr. Dilday.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 14, 2016)

How are you defining it?


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 14, 2016)

James Madison MacDonald's "A Key to the Book of Revelation" is recommended by Charles Hodge in his "Systematic Theology" and may be as good a place as any to start. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 14, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> How are you defining it?



Revelation is being fulfilled throughout history. Pope is Antichrist. Islam could be the locusts in Revelation. Etc.


----------

